

Sustained DDoS Attack Against 4chan - hornokplease
http://news.netcraft.com/archives/2011/11/15/sustained-ddos-attack-against-4chan.html

======
chris
UDP flood on port 80? With a bit of cooperation from your upstream, this
should be one of the easier attacks to mitigate.

